# hello Im new here



## bowfisher2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Im new here I live in East Texas I love to bowhunt and hope to find some people that like to bowhunt :tongue:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   You shouldn't have any problem finding bow hunters here.


----------



## bowfisher2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

thats good  were are you from


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*at*

there are a ton of hunters and target archers here on at. im sure you wont be dissapointed. Plus alot of cool people from all over.


----------



## bowfisher2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

so were can i find the people that most call insane for carring in camp to the places most wont go on a good day


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*hunting*

you can start a thread in the hunting forum. everyone you can think of is on a.t. I have seen posts from Michael wadell, Levi morgan, and other celebs on here. People that provide hunts, guides, whatever... you name it there is someone who does it, or knows someone who does it. Your best bet is to start up a thread asking or looking for what you want, sit back and enjoy the ride.. Occasionally add to your post to keep it on top as threads get burried easily do to the volume of people on here, and it doesnt' take long before your post is on page 2-3-4 then out of sight.


----------



## bowfisher2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you ill go look around


----------



## ratjon (Mar 9, 2010)

*Where in E. Texas?*

Bowfisher2000,
Where in E. Texas are you hunting? I usually do the Davy Crockett NF, NW of Ratcliff on Hwy 7.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bowfisher2000. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

